# Favorite fish food



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like to give my fish and inverts a variety of foods, some of my favoirte

Frozen
Blood worms~my fish seem to prefer Hikari brand, they are smaller then the omega one brand Ive had before

Brine shrimp~again Hikari

Daphnia~only tried the Hikari brand, makes a big mess if you dont turn the filters off, but the fish love it

Cyclops~again tiny food and makes a big mess!

Flake~
Omega One-Tropical flakes, fish go nuts!

Pellets
New life spectrum is the bomb! I started using this when I kept cichlids, give them nice color. I use the small fish formula as the pellets are tiny and easy for all my tetras and rasboras to eat

Shrimp pellets~corries and dwarf cichilds love these, dont have a specific brand

Bottom feeders/inverts

OSI~algae waffers
Hikari~algae waffers

Havent noticed much of a difference between brands, the OSI has better stuff in it from reading the label, less fillers.

I would like to feed live black worms, dont think my wife will be a big fan of the worms in her fridge. She gets all worked up over wax worms, night crawlers that I have in a brown bag during fishing season!

What have you tried? What do your fish go nuts over?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Flake food - Tetramin Color

Frozen, - Krill, daphania, misquito larve, brine shrimp, brand is BioPure - what I can find.

Live, when available - brine shrimp, black worms

Bottom feeders - shrimp pellets, algae wafers. Brand Hikari and Omega 1


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

My staple food is TetraMin Tropical Crisps. After experimenting with different flakes (including some premium brands) this has been determined to be the food my fish will go after and eat with a healthy appetite - they just don't seem to care for regular flakes at all. I crumble them a bit for smaller fish (pulverize for threadfin rainbows) and everyone's happy.

I regularly feed a variety of frozen foods; brine shrimp is everyones first choice, then daphnia (I agree on the mess but they love it), mosquito larva, and occasionally blood worms. Brand is usually Bio Pure or Hikari except for the brine shrimp which is the San Francisco Bay brand. I buy what I can find.

I occasionally feed frozen or blanched veggies - shelled peas, zucchini, cucumber, spinach, etc.

Bottom feeders get shrimp and/or algae wafers (no brand preference) plus whatever foods the messy top feeders let fall.

I'd like to try live foods some time. I thought grindal worms would be a good place to start for the fish I keep. However, I always think about it when the weather has turned to "cook them in transit" or "expect a block of worm ice" unless I pay enormous shipping charges.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ill have to try the tetramin crisps.

I tried some squash once but it was a pain to keep down, I think I even microwaved it for a bit, still didnt sink.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

basically anything frozen i use hiakri brand they have great quality frozen goods

as noted before the tetramin crisps are one of my favorite dry foods. 
I also used to feed omega one veggie flakes to my discus to keep their diet balanced too many bloodworms can cause hole in the head


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Squash usually has to be weighted to keep it down. I use a clip with suction cup attached and put it where I like on the side of the tank. I leave it in the tank for a day or less so it doesn't disintegrate and pollute the tank. That's why I like the peas: defrost a few, shell, drop in, ignore. They sink and are firm enough to hold up until the fish (or snails) get around to finishing them off as long as I don't overdo it.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I use omega one flakes the color kind for pretty much all my fish, and use sinking wafers for pleco and catfish.

Kinda off topic, but what do you feed celebes rainbows? I been trying the omega one flakes crushed up real small, but I don't see them goin for the food.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Celebes are similar to threadfins, aren't they? My threadfin rainbows really like frozen daphnia and will accept freeze-dried as well. They also go into a feeding frenzy for tiny broken pieces of frozen brine shrimp (whole brine shrimp are too big).  They will eat crushed TetraMin Tropical Crisps if I break them up small enough.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Ram and rummys go crazy for the Hikari FD bloodworms as an occassional treat. Their staple diet is the Hikari Microwafers. The kid's betta gets 6-8 pellets qd of Hikari Betta Biogold as its staple with bloodworms once a week. 

Neon tetras don't seem to care for any of the above but they dig the Hikari Micropellets. None of them seem to keen of the NLS small fish pellets so far , so its collecting dust in my cabinet. 

My Oto's and Amanos eat tank algae or left-overs.


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

Dried-My corries love hikari bottom feeder wafers.
Frozen-My fish seem to like the hikari frozen bloodworms better than San Fransisco Bay brands although they do eat it.
Fresh-I drop in a skinned thin slice of zucchini or cucumber and leave it even if there is left over it disintegrates. I could never get any of my fish to eat lettuce though.
Algae-Every once in a while I drop half an algae wafer. My loaches love it as well as the corries but I havent seen my royal pleco go for any of these.

P.S. I have seen this before but how do you shell peas? It is probably simple I have just never done it before.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

wyeto said:


> P.S. I have seen this before but how do you shell peas? It is probably simple I have just never done it before.


I use frozen peas so first I thaw them in a bit of water, then pinch one side of the shell/skin and the pea pops out. It doesn't seem to matter where I pinch on the pea shell. The shells go in the compost and the peas go into the tanks. I've never used fresh or canned peas so those might be a bit different.


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Ill try it!


----------

